# Need a local rod wrapper



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

I'm located in Pensacola and need a someone to wrap two blanks I have.I have Fenwick LB966 and a Seeker blank.I need you to get the best set of guides possible reel seats and foam for split grips for both.If you could text me how much I would cost it would be awesome.850-207-7624


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Local Rod Wrapper*

I don't do them any more, but will recommend Ron at the Depot. 

He does a bang-up job. C2


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

CobeKing said:


> I'm located in Pensacola and need a someone to wrap two blanks I have.I have Fenwick LB966 and a Seeker blank.I need you to get the best set of guides possible reel seats and foam for split grips for both.If you could text me how much I would cost it would be awesome.850-207-7624


My friend in Fairhope does an awesome job on them, I can give you his number if you'd like. He gets wholesale prices so it's not as bad as retail.


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Dalton Sarver. Heres his number 850.797.2612 His name on here is Stix Productions. He does a really nice job and he'll do anything you say to the rod as long as your happy.


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/king-rod-sale-%24250-obo-144752/ heres the latest rod he wrapped.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

I will wrap them for $75 each + parts im in GulfBreeze


----------

